# Silent Key - John Mackay



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Sad to report the passing of John Mackay, onetime of Oban Radio/GNE, at the age of 79.

John had been unwell since April of this year but was admitted to hospital in Oban early September where he died on 13th September. John was well known in the Oban and North Connel area and a good crowd gathered at Achnaba Church to say farewell to him on 21st September.

John's was a native of Harris and had served as R/O onboard Empress liners. He was the final Officer in Charge at GNE and the last man out of the door when the station closed. After his time at GNE he obtained his Amateur Radio licence with the callsign GM0BMV and particularly enjoyed contatcs with maritime mobile stations including GM0HCQ on the Antarctic Survey vessels.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

. - . / . . / . - - .


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Bob,

Sorry to hear about John's passing. I spoke to him 
several times, whilst at work, at Malin Head Radio and
found him to be a most pleasant and kindly gentleman.

I remember him telling me about looking forward to
returning, if possible, to his place of origin, on retirement.

Like you said, Oban Radio, GNE closed, soon after that
conversation with John.

May he rest in peace.

Kind regards
Finbar EJM retired EI0CF


----------

